# How on earth would I get a body like this ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I really want a body like olly foster!

Here is a pic of him

Is it possible and what/how long would it take ?

Probablly get laughed at on here but I want a body like that !!

Cheers


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Olly foster !


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Depends what you look like now and how dedicated you are?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

depends on your genes.post a pic and ill tell ya.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

seems quite achievable...he's not particularly big..but the fact that your avi seems to be cans of larger...I'm guessing it may be quite a long journey


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I have no idea. But I'm pretty sure you will need to drop tenants super from your diet.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and if it was possible I would be dedicated like he'll !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yes it is possible, but will take hard work and lots of it


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

its a fair question (i think most people on this board would be happy looking like that)


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> I have no idea. But I'm pretty sure you will need to drop tenants super from your diet.


Lol that pic is the one time we had super ts ! Belive me I won't be drinking that stuff again !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Be born again to that fellas parents. Fcuk wanting to look like someone else tho why don't you want to look the best you can look

O and I always thought kenny ken was the best d&b dj, him and micky fin


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

b4rmy said:


> its a fair question (i think most people on this board would be happy looking like that)
> 
> post a picture of yourself


Pic is up of me !


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Be born again to that fellas parents. Fcuk wanting to look like someone else tho why don't you want to look the best you can look
> 
> O and I always thought kenny ken was the best d&b dj, him and micky fin


Na mate micky finn. Nicky blackmarket and Andy c are better !


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Tattoos first or last ??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

He's what... 185 lbs but very lean. So yeah, if you're roughly his height and get to that condition you will look good. Trouble is condition is one thing but body type is another. Some people will have an aesthetic pleasing body, other not so. That is genetic I'm afraid.

For instance I have relatively narrow shoulders that I wish were wider, not a lot I can do about it though... bone and muscle shape is pretty much set in stone.

Remember, although he will probably stay lean all year round, he would have probably preped for a couple of weeks specifically for that photo-shoot so wont look quite that lean and dry al the time.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Anything is possible with determination and hard work!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Breda said:


> Be born again to that fellas parents. Fcuk wanting to look like someone else tho why don't you want to look the best you can look


Thats a good reply dude (take that advice) his genetics etc etc will be different to yours - you could possibly try his exact diet/training routine etc and still never acheive that kind of body....OR you could infact look alot better than him


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mate the sky is your limit, get rid of the beer though.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kennyken:2534696 said:


> Na mate micky finn. Nicky blackmarket and Andy c are better !


Micky Finn is on parr but no way balckmarket or Andy C are better. I think I'm goin to find some old sidewinder tapes now


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Micky Finn is on parr but no way balckmarket or Andy C are better. I think I'm goin to find some old sidewinder tapes now


Hype ???


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> Me and if it was possible I would be dedicated like he'll !!


Well, really need to see your back too, and both arms hanging by your sides.Cant see your arms either.However,from what i can see, is good shoulder potential.(unless its a shadow) As the saying goes, "youll never know till you try"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kennyken:2534723 said:


> Hype ???


Forgot about him but yea he's up there with kenny ken and Finn.

Sorry for the mini hi jack man


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Forgot about him but yea he's up there with kenny ken and Finn.
> 
> Sorry for the mini hi jack man


Hype, Si, Ratty, and not forgetting Slipmatt FTW


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stop talking ur dnb in this blokes thread lol


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Look how easily you were side-tracked by Breda chattin D&B, I doubt you have the focus tbh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A few bicep curls should do it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

expletive:2534741 said:


> Hype, Si, Ratty, and not forgetting Slipmatt FTW


Slipmatt, my days man I forgotten so many djs

Fatstuff he's called kennyken he can't complain

Some1 post up some you tube clips in here and let's fully hi jack this thread lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Slipmatt, my days man I forgotten so many djs
> 
> Fatstuff he's called kennyken he can't complain
> 
> Some1 post up some you tube clips in here and let's fully hi jack this thread lol


You'll be looting the place next :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it hi-jacking if the OP is involved in the hi-jack? hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Is it hi-jacking if the OP is involved in the hi-jack? hmmmmmmm?


U could be right there .......... im out, there is no hope for op :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok ok I get the point chaps lol. Now where was I ??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You tube videos of sidewinder mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tassotti:2534758 said:


> Is it hi-jacking if the OP is involved in the hi-jack? hmmmmmmm?


It's a low jack


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Me and if it was possible I would be dedicated like he'll !!


You just need a big tribal tattoo and jobs a gooden


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Does nobody else think those Tatt's make him look like a complete tw4t?

Oooo Tribal tattoo's! Well done did you pick that yourself or just pick what every other sheep did?!? :blowme:


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

To me you dont seem to have the right frame for a body like the guys in the pic, But who knows with the right traing and diet you may look better than that dude


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> Does nobody else think those Tatt's make him look like a complete tw4t?
> 
> Oooo Tribal tattoo's! Well done did you pick that yourself or just pick what every other sheep did?!? :blowme:


oi


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

You mean to say all of you dont look like that?


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Come on, how many people in the gym have frigging tribal tattoos?

Its like people think "Ill go get a tattoo" and rather than think about the tattoo, assume that a tattoo IS a tribal design...

Or theres the old classic "Barbed wire round the bicep" :001_tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> Come on, how many people in the gym have frigging tribal tattoos?
> 
> Its like people think "Ill go get a tattoo" and rather than think about the tattoo, assume that a tattoo IS a tribal design...
> 
> Or theres the old classic "Barbed wire round the bicep" :001_tt2:


i am actually in talks with having my tribal turned into a proper full cover sleeve, yes it was a mistake 8 years ago but it still looks cool but i wish i could pull it off and swap it for a new one but such is life - mine is a one arm sleeve like the guy in photo


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Get on the garage, '96 - '00 best years!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The 1st 5 years of garage were the best then it went political.

D&B in the 90s was the best tho can't stand the sh!t they play now, but this funky is ok I'm actually quite into that right now


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

not long, eat clean go keto and train heavy no processed foods, easily in 3 months with hard work.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> The 1st 5 years of garage were the best then it went political.
> 
> D&B in the 90s was the best tho can't stand the sh!t they play now, but this funky is ok I'm actually quite into that right now


Garage died when Dane Bowers and V Bekham thought they could pull it off..plus let it be known i tried so hard to mc like mc neat lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I thought it died with dj luck and mc neat but bowers and Beckham buried it. I was I half decent mc and could have made it on channel you if I didn't get my girl at the time pregnant


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I thought it died with dj luck and mc neat but bowers and Beckham buried it. I was I half decent mc and could have made it on channel you if I didn't get my girl at the time pregnant


I learnt to mix with 2 step and couple of my mates used to mc, they used to just rip ppls lyrics off 'piraters' should i say


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2535006 said:


> I learnt to mix with 2 step and couple of my mates used to mc, they used to just rip ppls lyrics off 'piraters' should i say


2 step didn't last very long tho did it. I wanted to mix but I was no good at it so I mc'd instead, I would write my own lyrics for hours everyday after school and hold parties every weekend. Dj Fatstuff and Mc Breda


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> 2 step didn't last very long tho did it. I wanted to mix but I was no good at it so I mc'd instead, I would write my own lyrics for hours everyday after school and hold parties every weekend. Dj Fatstuff and Mc Breda


Norris da boss, twice as nice pure silk..good memories


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> 2 step didn't last very long tho did it. I wanted to mix but I was no good at it so I mc'd instead, I would write my own lyrics for hours everyday after school and hold parties every weekend. Dj Fatstuff and Mc Breda


We could bring back uk garage, dj charmz though (how gay lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dj EZ was my hero his mixing and chopping and was immense


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

then i got more into speed garage/club scene, drug scene and the dj'ing died off and the partying was awoken


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2535097 said:


> dj EZ was my hero his mixing and chopping and was immense


Dj EZ oooohhh oohhh baby Dj EZ ahhhh ahh. Brilliant Dj mate, he was my favorite garage Dj and the first to play his own beats


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Dj EZ oooohhh oohhh baby Dj EZ ahhhh ahh. Brilliant Dj mate, he was my favorite garage Dj and the first to play his own beats


shall we start a new thread this is one hell of a hijack


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Never got into garage tbh. Always liked the drum n bass growing up. Me and a few mates also liked technodrome but it's not to everyones liking lol. Running around in boiler suits and rubbing Vicks under our eyes ;-)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2535112 said:


> shall we start a new thread this is one hell of a hijack


Looks like the op is completely fine with it cos he's hi jacking his own thread :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Looks like the op is completely fine with it cos he's hi jacking his own thread :lol:


I got no choice now lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

When i was a kid it was Altern8, SL2, and Early prodigy


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I got no choice now lol


Or someone could just pm telling me how to get a body like that lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I used to love that girl band eternal and that fella seal


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> and that fella seal


Puff


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kennyken:2535174 said:


> Or someone could just pm telling me how to get a body like that lol


Start a new thread mate 

You can have the thread back bro but what the fcuk is technodrome


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

expletive:2535183 said:


> Puff


Lol hardly, his face looked like it was melting


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Or someone could just pm telling me how to get a body like that lol


Cosmetic surgery?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Or someone could just pm telling me how to get a body like that lol


Creatine and press ups


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Start a new thread mate
> 
> You can have the thread back bro but what the fcuk is technodrome


Arrrr mate you never heard technodrome. You tube Helter skelter technodrome!

Just out of interest anyone come to Milton Keynes back in the day to rave in the sanctuary ???


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Arrrr mate you never heard technodrome. You tube Helter skelter technodrome!
> 
> Just out of interest anyone come to Milton Keynes back in the day to rave in the sanctuary ???


Dreamscape and world dance!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kennyken:2535212 said:


> Arrrr mate you never heard technodrome. You tube Helter skelter technodrome!
> 
> Just out of interest anyone come to Milton Keynes back in the day to rave in the sanctuary ???


All the time bro I live there shame they shut it down


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Me and if it was possible I would be dedicated like he'll !!


Mate anything is possible with the right attitude, believe me 

You have potential to be *better*

-Ideally you'd build up some strength and muscle size first (you will burn somefat whilst doing this) then look at maintaing muscle size whilst stripping away excess fat.

the bloke in the pic is sub 10% bodyfat without a doubt

-Its possible


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

oh and this is achievable natty


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Mate anything is possible with the right attitude, believe me
> 
> You have potential to be *better*
> 
> ...


I'm already doing sl5x5 routine in my garage and have been for the past 3 months.

I brought an Olympic weight set, power rack and an incline bench

Oh and a cheap exercise bike too


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> All the time bro I live there shame they shut it down


So do I mate I live in Mk too


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Na mate micky finn. Nicky blackmarket and Andy c are better !


Nah mate its all about the Hype Hype give me the funk, give me the funk...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Arrrr mate you never heard technodrome. You tube Helter skelter technodrome!
> 
> Just out of interest anyone come to Milton Keynes back in the day to rave in the sanctuary ???


The sanctuary was my sanctuary!!!

12,000 strong, iluminous green and glow sticks every god damn where


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You could also go with a bit of LTG Bookem for some intelligent DnB


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

he was in my gym promoting reflex stuff not too long ago - hes not big at all, looks so different in real life. absoloute hotty tho, Dont think ive ever stayed on the treadmill so long as what i did when he was in haha


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

stephy said:


> he was in my gym promoting reflex stuff not too long ago - hes not big at all, looks so different in real life. absoloute hotty tho, Dont think ive ever stayed on the treadmill so long as what i did when he was in haha


Who was?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

expletive said:


> Who was?


Olly foster...the person this threads about..lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kennyken:2535255 said:


> So do I mate I live in Mk too


Small world


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

stephy said:


> Olly foster...the person this threads about..lol


I though this thread was about DnB :whistling:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

expletive said:


> I though this thread was about DnB :whistling:


i only read the first page so i dunno what ur on about :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA this thread is funny, lets get outta here


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm off

Op have your thread back.... I'll probably see you around


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You can look like him in 4-6 months with AAS.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> You can look like him in 4-6 months with AAS.


Really mate ???


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I've not read all 8 pages but that guy is a bit too cut for my taste to be honest.. that must be such a pain in the ass to maintain. Something unexpected happens and your away with a **** diet, no training and lots of excercise your body shrinks incredibly quickly. I think hes about 5% body fat.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mighty.Panda:2535351 said:


> I've not read all 8 pages but that guy is a bit too cut for my taste to be honest.. that must be such a pain in the ass to maintain. Something unexpected happens and your away with a **** diet, no training and lots of excercise your body shrinks incredibly quickly. I think hes about 5% body fat.


You'll be glad you haven't read it all cos none of its been relevant after page 2


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Really mate ???


Yes mate just make a thread in AAS section, post the picture of you and your goal and ask for advice for a cycle.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> Yes mate just make a thread in AAS section, post the picture of you and your goal and ask for advice for a cycle.


Cheers mate I will. I'm trying to get a fairly decent body for summer time next year. So should def be achivacle with aas ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

To get this kind of body with the BF% u are now it means:

*NO* more pubs including weekends

*NO* more alchool whatsoever

*NO* more "good" food as I got an idea what "good" food is to u..

*NO* more junk sweetness in cinema or friend's BDay party or wedding or vacations

*ADDED* to a *VERY* intense strict training routine of 6 x week and every week of the year.

*BASICALLY* ur lifestyle should change dramatically that u should feel "miserable" to reach ur goal of obtaining such a physique.

*QUESTION* is are u ready for this ?

Is this worth the sacrifices to make ?

Remember happiness is in the mind and not in the outside.

*THINK* about *ALL* this.


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

How about you just fckn eat less. Rather than going: "really mate, I can do it with AAS?" Fck me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


> You can look like him in 4-6 months with AAS.


No you won't.



Kennyken said:


> Really mate ???


Defiantly not.



Fat said:


> Yes mate just make a thread in AAS section, post the picture of you and your goal and ask for advice for a cycle.


Don't do this, learn the basics.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> No you won't.
> 
> Defiantly not.
> 
> Don't do this, learn the basics.


He's already on a cycle so I assume he knows the basics and the physique he wants hasn't exactly got a lot of mass just low bf.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

It's in the 'getting started' section?


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

wouldnt be hard just.

that guy looks tiny tho i wouldnt want to look like that


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Saffaboy said:


> How about you just fckn eat less. Rather than going: "really mate, I can do it with AAS?" Fck me.


Jesus mate fukin he'll. Sorry were not all pt or prof body builders who have been doing for years.

Some of us a new and come on a public forum. post in the getting started forum and ask questions.

If some gives bad advise then how does a beginner know if it's bad. With experience ????

Maybe you should get off your high horse. We all started from some where

People like you make people like me give up and stop asking questions on "public getting started forums"

This sport I'd difficult enough so there is no need to mock beginners. Takes years as you should know !

Don't even know why I post on here anymore !!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Jesus mate fukin he'll. Sorry were not all pt or prof body builders who have been doing for years.
> 
> Some of us a new and come on a public forum. post in the getting started forum and ask questions.
> 
> ...


Kennyken my man im sure there was no malice intended also he could have dressed it in a nicer way, read again what he wrote and you might see it wasnt that bad a comment plus get a thick skin mate, i assure you this is a really good forum no point in giving up


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

A shame you took it like you did rather than see the truth in it.

If you are a beginner why would you even consider using gear? Especially seeing as you ideal physique is a skinny bloke with abs.

You've got 7 pages of nothingness, where the only bit of "advice" you seemed to be interested in was using drugs, whereas if you buttoned down and adjusted your life accordingly, you would not need to try and find an what you probably consider easy way to get there.

I do agree with emeritus, I could have worded my post differently. But then it would have just been ignored like all the other good ones.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Saffaboy said:


> A shame you took it like you did rather than see the truth in it.
> 
> If you are a beginner why would you even consider using gear? Especially seeing as you ideal physique is a skinny bloke with abs.
> 
> ...


Ok mate I do agree with you just took it the wrong way I think

I think it's human nature to take the short cut just over the past 3-4 months i've quit smoking and only drink once a week. Also built a home gym in the garage with olympic weight set. A power rack and incline bench.

I've also Been doing a pull push legs routine. All this from advice on here

So in my opinion i think I've done ok in 3 months just asking quetions as I read three forums every day

Your right about me noticing your post lol. I just need to sort a diet tbh and il think il be ok !


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

U want a body like *him* ? U follow my advices posted earlier.

U do need to get off from drinking even if that's once a week.

Ur diet must be in checked and *only* then u can start a serious training with the help of people who are educated in fitness.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I already look like that  XXX


----------

